# Looking for a high end RDA for my new Tesla Invader 4x



## Tannin.j.jj (16/10/20)

Hi guys,

I am looking for an RDA such as the Coilturd - An RDA for vaping, Asgard Mini, Goon 35mm, etc.

Are there any other suggestions such as the 2 RDAs from District f5ve, possibly others?
As well as mention where I can get these at a decent price.

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/10/20)

What about the Axial Pro?


----------



## Tannin.j.jj (16/10/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> What about the Axial Pro?


I would also look at this if there was one available and someone to explain to me how to use the series deck?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/20)

Tannin.j.jj said:


> if there was one available



https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/axial-pro-rda

How to use it :




I haven't got one so I'm not recommending it.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/10/20)

I have a black Axial Pro but I'm only back in JHB on Sunday. PM me and we can discuss.


----------



## Timwis (17/10/20)

Another shout for the Axial Pro, also the original Axial was a collaboration between Mass Mods and Unicorn Vapes and i was really impressed by the new Unicorn Vapes Pandemic! Heard good things about District F5VE's Cosmonaut and their is the new version but found their layercake over hyped and gave it a mixed review! The Fumytech Damnation is another option!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/unicorn-vapes-inc-pandemic-rda.t68534/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/axial-pro-rda-mass-mods-x-twisted-messes.t65123/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fumytech-damnation-rda.t59810/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/district-f5ve-layercake-rda.t54016/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/10/20)

not even an introduction, I'm sad

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (17/10/20)

vicTor said:


> not even an introduction, I'm sad


Don't be sad @vicTor, even if no introduction just straight into what he can get from the forum!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

